# Open water swimming.



## Chris Hobson (Apr 30, 2020)

Under normal circumstances open water swimming would be starting on Saturday 2nd of May. I feel a bit sad even though the water is effing freezing at this time of year.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 1, 2020)

Virtual hugs!   There's nothing more frustrating than not being able to get in!   (Im afraid I have, although frustratingly half my city has suddenly taken it up, so the waterways are more crowded than the city centre, and it's only sensible to get out there when it's raiining and folk are inside).


----------

